# RIP Targon



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

Found my sons beardie Targon dead tonight, he was a year old but only the size of a beardie a couple of months old. Ate well but hardly grew. My son will be heartbroken


----------



## fastbaz (Aug 12, 2007)

sorry to hear your news


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

AWWWW : R.I.P little beardie


----------



## kolo (Aug 20, 2007)

Sorry to hear that. R.I.P


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Sorry to hear that, R.I.P


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

sorry to hear that


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm sorry for your sons loss. R.i.p little beardie


----------



## sea_beaver (Jul 17, 2007)

aaw sorry to hear about the loss  R.I.P


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

sleep well little targon 

Cat and Cel x


----------

